# Form 1221



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

This is regarding Form 1221. At the evisa page, under secondary application list (wife), I have seen one doc saying Form 1221. This is not showing at main applicant section. Anybody filled the Form 1221?
I have few queries related to filling the FORM 1221.

1) In Form 1221, 9th question is Citizenship or Nationality grant date. By birth I am citizen of India. So shall I give my birth date as an answer for this question or do I need to enter any other date such as passport issued date?

2)In Form 1221, the 17th question is - "what is general purpose of your journey/further stay?" 
As this form is asked for my wife, I would like to answer for this question as - "my husband (main applicant) is migrating to Australia and I am dependent". Is this fine or do I need to give any other details.

3) In Form 1221, the 18th question is - "If you are outside Australia, give intended date of arrival and intended date of departure"
I am not sure why they have asked this question. I am lodged the 190 visa application and at present I am uploading all docs in evisa site. What is the answer that I need to mention here?

4) In Form 1221, the 20th question is - "Give intended details of stopovers on your way to Australia (Places of intended stopovers)"
Not sure why they are asking all this info now itself without booking tickets. But shall I mention any places by taking help of anybody? What will be possible answer for this question?

5) In Form 1221, the 21th question is - " Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia"
Please help me on this question?

6) In Form 1221, the 24th question is - " Are you employed? If not, how you occupy your time and how you support yourself"
I am not employed and dependent to main applicant. And I need to take care of my son who is < 2 years.
Is this answer is fine or do I need to give something other than what I have mentioned?

7) In Form 1221, the 40th question is - "Do you intended to work in Australia"? 
For this question as of now I don't have any plans. But incase in future If possible and based on the personal need I may do job, but not sure. So shall I mention NO to this question or Yes? What will happen if I select No and what will happen if I select Yes? Any suggestions?

8) In Form 1221, the 40th question is - "Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia"
Please suggest on this.

Please help me on this and Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> This is regarding Form 1221. At the evisa page, under secondary application list (wife), I have seen one doc saying Form 1221. This is not showing at main applicant section. Anybody filled the Form 1221?
> I have few queries related to filling the FORM 1221.
> 
> 1) In Form 1221, 9th question is Citizenship or Nationality grant date. By birth I am citizen of India. So shall I give my birth date as an answer for this question or do I need to enter any other date such as passport issued date?
> ...


Answer are marked with bold letters. Please fill form 80 which is mandatory to some extent. If you fill form 80 both for you and your wife , you do not need to submit form 1221.
Cheers.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Answer are marked with bold letters. Please fill form 80 which is mandatory to some extent. If you fill form 80 both for you and your wife , you do not need to submit form 1221.
> Cheers.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

*Where to Upload Form 1221?*

Hi,

I need to know where exactly From 1221 is to be uploaded in the Visa application in ImmiAccount? 

I cannot find a category specifically stating Form 1221 as an option. So far, i feel it is to be uploaded in *Character Evidence* category under *"other (specify)" *option?

Below is the screenshot for my application and will appreciate feedback.

TIA


----------

